# I ##@@$$%%% HATE Thieves



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah, I hate thieves.


3 weeks to the day of buying a new saw..... stolen.
Some what suspicious circumstances, but until I have proof I'm keeping that to myself.

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/chainsaws/435/


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Yep I know the feeling. We were doing a FNMA paint job last week on a 200k house in a nice neighborhood so we left sprayer there. Girl went to do final sales clean and grab sprayer rear door kicked in, sprayer gone. Only cost me 300 used two years ago but still possess a person off. Had someone kick in a door and steal a sprayer at a house I flipped about six years ago. You would think I would have learned.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Partly why it seems suspicious there was no vandalism along with the theft.

And ONLY the brand new saw stolen while surrounded by other used but still very valuable equipment.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

did you leave the saw at a property?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We have come on properties with water pumps sitting in basements or beside a pool, ladders and scaffolding, sheet after sheet of new plywood, not a day or two after the company was there, but months, or a season.
WTH?

Somebody has a lot of red ink in their monthly expense ledger...:no:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Freddie said:


> did you leave the saw at a property?






Never.



"Stolen" out of the back of my supposedly locked topper on a work truck sitting over night at an employee's house.

Sure it was new, but there was close to $2000 worth (new) other equipment there too.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You need to be listed as "Additional Insured" on your emps home owner policy.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

My employee asked why I didn't turn it in on insurance. 

Well the saw (a small light weight one for branch work) is just under $300 new.
Insurance deduct is $500. Do the math.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> My employee asked why I didn't turn it in on insurance.


Now that...would tick me off. :glare:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Plenty enough of other stuff for that.

I just let it go, can't stress about every thing.


----------



## BigMonkey (Sep 16, 2012)

I had something similar happen last year. Brand New 22' Little Giant Revolution XE ladder stolen out of the back of my truck while I was loading up after a multi-unit winterization. It was after dark, and my bed was unsecure, because I was loading. I dropped tools into the truck, locked the cab, went back into the house and 8 min later came out and my ladder had walked away from the bed of the truck. 

I jumped into the truck and drove around the adjacent streets, but didn't see any druggies trotting down the street with my ladder. Called the cops, and filed a report, but since I'd only had it a few days I hadn't engraved my company name on it yet. 

Expensive lesson, but now that's the first thing I do. Company name and serial number. I usually combine the purchase date and price as the serial number. That way I have that info at my finger tips if need be. ie, 09252012-399


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey BP...you have a JD757 right? I've got a line on one with a cooked motor @ 457 hours. It can be bought cheap ($900) and I may pull the trigger. How are they? I haven't run a JD commercial ZT so wanted some honest feedback. 
Might be a good winter project.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Went to winterize the boat sat., guess what, prop was stolen.

Theft seems to be picking up lately.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

P3+ said:


> Hey BP...you have a JD757 right? I've got a line on one with a cooked motor @ 457 hours. It can be bought cheap ($900) and I may pull the trigger. How are they? I haven't run a JD commercial ZT so wanted some honest feedback.
> Might be a good winter project.





Mine is the 777.

The 777 and 797 are water cooled. 
The other ones are air cooled and this is why the engine cooks. They don't cool well with the way the fins etc are set up and low hour fried engines are common.

At 900 I don't think you can go wrong. I'm not sure what you are doing for a motor but drop in liquid cooled are available after market. Then you'll not have the problems the OEMs do.

If you go back with OEM make certain to keep the cooling fins spotless, maybe even mount an electric cooling fan on the side to move extra air.

Again I don't think you can go wrong at that price. 

Post pics.


What deck does it have?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

JDRM said:


> Went to winterize the boat sat., guess what, prop was stolen.
> 
> Theft seems to be picking up lately.





Thats one you gotta shake your head and wonder just why would some one steal ONLY the prop?
Whats it made out of to make it so valuable?


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Thats one you gotta shake your head and wonder just why would some one steal ONLY the prop?
> Whats it made out of to make it so valuable?


All I can come up with is scrap! Which disgusts me even more!


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

I can appreciate that response. I have a JD 345 (it has a scoop and 3pt on it for chores around here) that has the liquid cooled kawi and that bad boy is still purring @ 1,360 hours. 
From what I've looked at I can drop a brand new Briggs Intek 25hp in there as a direct replacement for under $1k. I'm just not a fan of the JD decks, maybe I'm being paranoid but they just don't seem as well built/heavy as some of the other more common zt's. 




BPWY said:


> Mine is the 777.
> 
> The 777 and 797 are water cooled.
> The other ones are air cooled and this is why the engine cooks. They don't cool well with the way the fins etc are set up and low hour fried engines are common.
> ...


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

The JD 7 iron deck is legendary.

What size and option is the deck?
If its the MOD deck, you'd be getting an even better deal at $900.
You could sell the deck for more than that as long as it still looks good.

1600 hrs on your other machine isn't jack.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

P3+ said:


> I'm just not a fan of the JD decks, maybe I'm being paranoid but they just don't seem as well built/heavy as some of the other more common zt's.


Before getting my GC license, I was an electrical engineer for Deere and Company (8 years) in the consumer and commercial lawn equipment division. I personally know the guys who designed and tested the 7 Iron mower decks. I would sleep very well at night if that was in my mowing arsenal :thumbsup:. You will have to keep the air cooled engines clean/clear of leaves and debris. The liquid cooled Kawi's are damn near bullet proof. The Yanmar diesels are even better. 

I've been out 3 + years now so I can't speak too much for the newer line of commercial mowing equipment but with a call or two, I could get the inside scoop on that as well.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

The engine on my 777 burns oil at an astounding rate. Kinda like check the gas and fill the oil.
I've burned gallons of 20w50 this summer. Put over 200 hrs on the mower.

Now that season is over my uncle is going to take the engine down and determine the cause.
And cost of repairs. 

The guy that sold it to me had to have known it was burning oil, I feel this is probably why he was so willing to sell it for half of Deere dealer cost for the year and hours.

My uncle is all too quick to remind me thats the dangers of buying used equipment.
I'm hoping the repair is under $800.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> The engine on my 777 burns oil at an astounding rate. Kinda like check the gas and fill the oil.
> I've burned gallons of 20w50 this summer. Put over 200 hrs on the mower.
> 
> Now that season is over my uncle is going to take the engine down and determine the cause.
> ...


 
Myself I can not bring myself to set out the money for new equipment have three o turn would have to spend around 30 gran for new.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

P3+ said:


> Hey BP...you have a JD757 right? I've got a line on one with a cooked motor @ 457 hours. It can be bought cheap ($900) and I may pull the trigger. How are they? I haven't run a JD commercial ZT so wanted some honest feedback.
> Might be a good winter project.


 
two of my mowers are 757`s an 03 and 06. deere are great forwhat we do. as others have send you will need to keep finns on motor clean. My 03 run the duel hydro pump and they can cause problems( wreak thrust bearings)


----------

